# Knot in tube method help



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi people, hope you are enjoying you Sunday!
I am wondering how to get the knot into the tube in the knot in tube method to attach the tube to the pouch. I have tried clamping knot in forceps to force in, but end up pulling it out with the forceps. Rolling tube and rolling it over knot and a couple other ideas using crochet hooks, chopsticks, etc. Nope, just nope. 
Any ideas? I'm currently using the Chinese cuff method which I do really like. I just like trying new things out, plus I refuse to be defeated by this!
Everywhere I read to "force the knot into the tube" How? With what? Using The Force??!?
Taken from this website
http://www.melchiormenzel.de/making_rubber_pouch.html









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey Lisa, I used to use that method and found the easiest way was to put a little bit of rubbing alcohol inside the tube with a q-tip/cotton swab/ cotton earbud whatever you want to call them. Also the knot does not have to be too big, maybe your knot is a little too big for the tube. After you put the knot in, use a constrictor knot on the other side of the knot to keep the knot from moving out. I simply just push the knot in after there is some rubbing alcohol in the tube and some on the knot, seems to go in very easy. Then I do the constrictor knot, leave it for about 3 hours so it is completely dry, and it's ready to shoot. Hope this helped.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Lisa, you could probably pick up a set of needle nose spreader pliers, that you slide into the tube, spread open enough you could force the knot into the tube, then pull the pliers out ? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Cool! Thanks for the replies! I think probably the knot is too big, i didn’t use rubbing alcohol, and I do have some snap ring pliers around here somewhere. I’ll give it a try after supper! Thanks again!


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

I use that method on my "Marble Cannon" slingshot. I poke the knotted bit in with a really small philips screwdriver, and use a bit of alcohol if needed. I've found this configuration to work great on my big marble throwing slingshot. Seems to last very well too.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Lisa said:


> Cool! Thanks for the replies! I think probably the knot is too big, i didn't use rubbing alcohol, and I do have some snap ring pliers around here somewhere. I'll give it a try after supper! Thanks again!


If you do not have rubbing alcohol you can use a little bit of spit, even though it is a little gross it does the job.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have found it easier to use the forceps or pliers to hold the tube open than to use them to push the knot in. I don't usually have much issue doing it this way but your mileage may vary


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Any advantage in this method? Seems like it takes much longer to do and also adds some potential points of failure (knot slips out, string breaks, string tears pouch). Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Supposedly the pouch is easier to align when using tubes. No twisty tube annoyance.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

I was going to use micro paracord, but the knot is still too big for 1636 tubes. At least without alcohol it is. I'll try again when I have a tube break in a day or two.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Lisa said:


> I was going to use micro paracord, but the knot is still too big for 1636 tubes. At least without alcohol it is. I'll try again when I have a tube break in a day or two.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


How 'bout mason's twine? Thin and strong.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Lisa, any updates on how that went? I just started using 1842 tubes and did the cuff alone method with the pouch. I attached one side to the frame and then twist the tubes until it looks pretty straight and then attach the second tube to the frame to get it to align right seems to work okay for me.

Just curious how that method work for you and if it's lasting a long time.

Cheers


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

I haven't tried it yet, as I'm low on pouches. When I cut some later this week, I will tube up a dedicated shooter with this method and see what happens.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have never used this method but maybe if all else fails, you might try dropping the tube to be expanded in to hot water and try it hot and wet..


----------

